# Zebralight Photo Thread!



## SilentK (Jun 29, 2009)

Seeing as there is a photo thread for alot of popular flashlights, i figured we needed to see some headlamps. And i know alot of us here have these lights, so lets combine all of our sexy zebralight photos. So let us see all of that zebralight pr0n that you have hidden away. :twothumbs


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 30, 2009)

double H501...






Zoolander pose





My son in action


----------



## lrp (Jun 30, 2009)

Fine looking son there!!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 30, 2009)

lrp said:


> Fine looking son there!!



Looks like the flashohalic type to me!

Here is todays EDC.







Sometimes that gets replaced with this.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's a photo of condensation inside the lens of my H60 due to a brief rinse under the kitchen sink faucet. 

Disappointing to say the least. . . . I removed the obviously leaky switch and ran two batteries through it on the high mode to cook the water out.

Zebralight really needs to make an 18650 with the simple and waterproof twisty design of the H50! Or they need to stop claiming any water resistance specifications.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 1, 2009)

@Yucca patrol:

I think you should pursue an RMA from ZL.
Use their company www site "Contact Us" feature and let them know your H60 leaked water when rinsed off under the faucet. I had a similar problem with my H501, but their customer service took care of me.

you can read about my scenario in my other thread "Zebralight H501 water leak => TOP Rate customer service!!". (I feared your exact scenario in this thread... a CPFer getting a ZL dirty and running it under the faucet to clean it off, knowing how dirty yours and Mardukes get during cave expeditions).

This is a picture posting thread... so my comments here are taking it off topic. please feel free to PM me if you have any further questions. Note that I can only accurately comment on my particular incident and CS experience.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Used it to change a blown fuse under the dashboard


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 1, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> @Yucca patrol:
> 
> I think you should pursue an RMA from ZL.



I need it for this weekend and cooking the water out with the switch cover removed and the light set on high running two batteries through it fixed it for now. I need it this weekend for a trip, so I'll pursue it if it happens again or actually affects the use of the light.


----------



## duboost (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## davidt1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Found an adequate clip to replace the bulky factory clip, finally. I am still looking for one that is slightly wider and extends all the way to the top of the light. Until I find it, this one will do for now.





Unlike before, both clip and light fit inside the elastic band, making it possible to rotate the light.


----------



## SilentK (Jul 2, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Found an adequate clip to replace the bulky factory clip, finally. I am still looking for one that is slightly wider and extends all the way to the top of the light. Until I find it, this one will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get that clip from? As well, is that a magnet attached to the bottom of your light?


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 2, 2009)

The clip is a Fenix clip which I bought from Lighthound. Yes, that's a magnet attached to the light.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 3, 2009)

The clip is nice... i am searching for one right now.

Here is a little repost of one of my favourite pictures:






H501 + Zipka Headband


----------



## Patriot (Jul 3, 2009)

Great looking young man you have there Kramer. It looks like he's off to a good start with flashlights and F4 Phantoms. :twothumbs


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Walking/reading/task light with the magnet attached to some metal (another flashlight in this case) inside the pocket to keep it stable and parallel to the ground. EDC tip: wear shirts with large pockets.







Or you can just clip it to the pocket. EDC tip: wear shirts with 2 large pockets.






Why shirts with large pockets? Neatly stowed away in this one are the H501, headband for it and a K-106. Here I have all the lights I need for any situation in a shirt pocket. I can go everywhere with this setup: work, church, gym, camp, hike, etc. Would prefer the top of the light to drop further down into the pocket though. Still looking for a clip that makes that possible.






Overhead light. The fan lights blocked the projector's beam so I had to remove them. The H501 functions as a temporary overhead light once in a while. This light has endless uses.


----------



## Owen (Jul 4, 2009)

Countycomm watch taco


----------



## SilentK (Jul 4, 2009)

David, may i ask where you got your magnet from? i am now thinking of endless possibilities i could do with that.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 4, 2009)

SilentK said:


> David, may i ask where you got your magnet from? i am now thinking of endless possibilities i could do with that.



I got it from a local store called Hobby lobby.


----------



## SilentK (Jul 4, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I got it from a local store called Hobby lobby.



Ahh, cool. i have one of those around here. ill pay them a vist sometime next week. And on the photo of the zebralight on the ceiling fan, that is a true flashohalic right there. You took the bulbs out for the sole purpose of using your light.


----------



## Changchung (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi, you can find it here too, I just order ten, I will play a little with the extra 9 or maybe I buy anothers 9 Zebralights... :twothumbs

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10305



SilentK said:


> David, may i ask where you got your magnet from? i am now thinking of endless possibilities i could do with that.


----------



## SilentK (Jul 4, 2009)

Changchung said:


> Hi, you can find it here too, I just order ten, I will play a little with the extra 9 or maybe I buy anothers 9 Zebralights... :twothumbs
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10305



cool, thanks. Saves me for driving into town. And gives me an excuse to buy more zebralights. :devil:


----------



## Illum (Jul 4, 2009)

Zebralight H50





here's the original [1600x1200]... if you'd like to try some photoshop enhancements, be my guest


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 5, 2009)

SilentK said:


> Ahh, cool. i have one of those around here. ill pay them a vist sometime next week. And on the photo of the zebralight on the ceiling fan, that is a true flashohalic right there. You took the bulbs out for the sole purpose of using your light.



Me a flashohalic? Hardly. I have a movie projector in the room, and the reason I removed the fan lights was because they blocked the projector's beam. I have a total of 5 lights, and each one is meant to be used. Unlike so many true flashhohalics here, I don't have any museum light. Here is my "collection". I am still revising it, and there will be just 4 lights when I am done searching a new AAA light. 

1. Lighthound fauxton; very useful for short small tasks cos it's right there on the wrist

2. H501; the most practical and versatile; it's my if I can only have one light light.

3. K-106; my pocket thrower; a great complement to the H501; together they are all the lights I need.

4. Microstream; very nice single aaa light; puts out enough light for actual real world use unlike those 10 lumens aaa lights. I don't EDC it because it doesn't fit in my wallet and it doesn't tailstand.

5. Tank-007; bought to replace the Microstream cos it fits in the wallet and can tailstand. What a mistake that was! This light is junk.







Now you know I am not a flashohalic.


----------



## SilentK (Jul 5, 2009)

Same with me. i only have 3 high end lights. Surefire 6p led, H501, and quark AA^2. i only get a new light every 4-5 months. i am trying to be a flashohalic, but all my money goes into computers.

I thought that when you said "projector" that you were talking about the H501 beam being "projected." i have the worst understanding of things.


----------



## Changchung (Jul 5, 2009)

I dont know how many lights I have, but I use all, my dog too...


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Smart dog!


----------



## SilentK (Jul 5, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Smart dog!



LOL, indeed. I wish my dog was like that! If i put a light on my dogs head, she would flip out.


----------



## vali (Jul 5, 2009)

Lol, a zombie dog !!


----------



## SilentK (Jul 5, 2009)

vali said:


> Lol, a zombie dog !!



How? LOL. i thought zombies were not smart enough to use human devices. unless you are talking about the zombies from the book "cell" I dont know about you, but i think i would crawl in a hole to hide if a zombie learned how to use a flahlight. He might blind me.


----------



## dyROT830 (Jul 5, 2009)

2009-07-06T04:23:51Z
The H30 is the one I like to grab indoors with dark-adapted eyes, because it has the friendliest UI -- a quick stab at the button and it's plain lo, plenty bright for most dark recesses. Another stab and it's off. Simple. 

But I grab the H60 when I'm headed out the door -- a quick stab at the button and it's hi. From off, getting into lo requires a half-second hold before release, kind of like trying to find reverse in a Volkswagen, but it's a low lo that can go hundreds of hours with that massive 18650 battery.

In this photo of my four cool whites, each on lo, H30 and H60 are standing, H50 is in the GID holder, and H501 is hanging inverted on top.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 6, 2009)

You are qualified as one of the experts on ZB lights.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 6, 2009)

Illum said:


> Zebralight H50



Very cool picture! :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Jul 6, 2009)

I took the shot awhile ago on digital macro, focused on the LED details :thanks:


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 7, 2009)

RobertM said:


> Very cool picture! :twothumbs


+1 :twothumbs


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is a photo from the 4th of July using my H501w.






The tint seems like a good match for the fireworks. :twothumbs


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 16, 2009)

H50 being used as a lantern in my Kifaru heated tipi.






Buddy using the H50 the next night during a trout fishing trip.






H501-Q5 vs. H50-Q5.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Woods Walker,

I am been reading your posts and learning a whole lot about camping and gears at zombiehunters. Thanks for those informative posts. Would have thanked you there but I am still a lurker.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 17, 2009)

Illum said:


> Zebralight H50
> 
> 
> 
> if you'd like to try some photoshop enhancements, be my guest





Here's the same image with a bit of the green sucked out. Brings out more of the yellow:


----------



## Illum (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah...that's that I have to work with when I use an LED light to light an LED light. Usually if I use an incandescent source there wouldn't be so much green in it.

:thanks: for the touchup

I took my original and screwed it up a bit, now it looks more artificial than anything else


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 17, 2009)

To me, the drama introduced by the light (LED or otherwise) adds far more to the shot than any tinting can detract. And 'fixing' the tint is easy, before or after loading it into the computer. Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 20, 2009)

My H501 undergoing waterproofing test.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 20, 2009)

The GITD stickers are nice.


----------



## JB5 (Jul 20, 2009)

I found this to be the best method for me to use while hiking at night.




And here is a just a fun shot I did the other night.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome pictures, everyone!


----------



## Illum (Jul 20, 2009)

JB5 said:


>



that's an excellent idea!


----------



## sledhead (Jul 20, 2009)

Just noticed this thread: Here is my little guy taking a nap with his big brother!






Been using my H60 to mow the lawn at night when it is cool- Fantastic light.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 12, 2009)

*BUMP!!*

I've got 2 H30's and an H60W coming in the mail and I need some more pics to hold me over...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe this is a good time to bring back Gort.






Geoff


----------



## SilentK (Aug 12, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> *BUMP!!*
> 
> I've got 2 H30's and an H60W coming in the mail and I need some more pics to hold me over...



Lucky You!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 14, 2009)

Good thing I talked myself outta sleeping in....had to sign for them.

My H30 and H60W showed up this morning!

Here they are hangin with a couple "wanna-be's"


----------



## SilentK (Aug 15, 2009)

NICE! Welcome to the ZL club  I like that "wanna be" the the quad die in it.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 15, 2009)

SilentK said:


> NICE! Welcome to the ZL club  I like that "wanna be" the the quad die in it.


 


Thank you..thank you very much, it feels good to be here.


The MC-E version is Super Bright!:naughty:


These new Zebralights will NEVER leave my collection!
What awesome little lights...much smaller than I expected or remembered.:thumbsup:
I can see amassing a small army of them!...seriously oo:

The tint on the H60W is great! and it sure does get bright!

The H30 will get an emitter swap soon...trying to decide between a high CRI Seoul or a Q3-5A....:thinking: 

I want more!


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 15, 2009)

H501 hung from a dead pine. Did this for an area camp light on the Appalachian Trail.






Here is the camp.







The headlamp works great for a lantern and helped me find the camp faster when going to a lime stone spring for a night water run.


----------



## short1uk (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys! Received my H60 yesterday after swapping my surefire for it. I must say I love it!!!

The pics are ace! I love the GITD tape, where can I get this in the UK? I am not keen on the shirt/pocket clip is there any other method (to stop it rolling) I could use? I absolutely love the GITD holder for the headband its so cool! I took a couple of pics last night only with my iphone so quality is rubbish but I just love the torch. I was debating whether to carry this instead of my P3D - really want both with me but my pockets wont take them.











I was wondering if I could wrap the body in 550 paracord - camo - but I think it might effect the heat?


Catherine


----------



## MiniMag_Crazy_Greg (Aug 18, 2009)

Changchung said:


> I dont know how many lights I have, but I use all, my dog too...



I don't want to turn this into a dogs vs cats, but my cat(s) would never allow me to do this, don't get me wrong, dogs are deff cool and can be best friends. 

Here's one of my cats, she deff WOULD not let me strap a zebralight on her head, if I had one to try it out with. After seeing all the great Zebralight photos in this thread, I deff need one. I am leaning towards an H50 or H50b.


----------



## Lenovo (Aug 19, 2009)

Today I had a little problem with component mapping and the attributes. And It has something to do with the fact that all my objects use interfaces.:wave:
comparatif simulation taux credit auto - Taux crédit auto. Comparatif des offres! Les meilleurs taux crédit auto sont sur le net !comparatif simulation taux credit auto


----------



## sketchydelux (Apr 29, 2010)

*thread revived for h31 anticipation*



Woods Walker said:


> H501 hung from a dead pine. Did this for an area camp light on the Appalachian Trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool camp - is that a hennessy


----------



## Woods Walker (May 1, 2010)

Yup a Hennessy Explorer DLX.


----------



## skwei (May 1, 2010)

here's my SC50....





















:wave:


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 12, 2011)

skwei said:


> here's my SC50....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm having to decide between an h30 or h60w before I place the order. 
I have to say, when I seen these pics. They really made my day, really!
Excellent, hilarious, thank you for those. 


..... I know it's an old thread.


----------



## turboBB (Apr 12, 2011)

Flying Turtle said:


> Maybe this is a good time to bring back Gort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, the only thing he's missing is a cape! =0)


----------



## atbglenn (Apr 12, 2011)

My Zebralight H501 on my goofy head


----------



## lyklyk616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Zebra lights are top notch when it comes to quality and bang for your buck !


----------



## fabienne (Apr 21, 2011)

Well not too close-up but you get the idea


----------



## davidt1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the great photos, everyone!


----------



## Bolster (Apr 21, 2011)

*Zebrapod.*

Caught this Zebrapod walking around the house.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Zebrapod.*



Bolster said:


> Caught this Zebrapod walking around the house.
> 
> I like it, were tou get the aluminium holder?


----------



## Bolster (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Zebrapod.*

Why thank you. Custom machined...by me! On my Sieg X3 mill. 






Bummer is that Zebralight models are different diameters. This one only fits a H50. Won't fit an H501 or any other. Will have to machine a different one for my H501w's...and my new H60w's.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Zebrapod.*

Here's my new H31FW and my Backup. 






BTW Bolster, that's a great idea for the gorillapod. I have that same model and I'm inspired to figure out a way (much less elegant than yours) to set it up in a similar fashion.


----------

